# Phone Protector



## Ken N Tx (Dec 22, 2020)

I ordered a phone protector for my wife's new phone on Dec 6th. It is coming from China and will get here sometime in January!!! All this for $7.95 and free shipping!! LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

ROFLMAO!

Just keep reminding yourself what a great deal you got on that phone protector, Ken!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Mike (Dec 23, 2020)

I hope that it wasn't on the Apus One container
ship Ken, that one lost nearly 2000 containers in
a storm near Hawaii a couple of weeks ago.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...0-containers-topple-storm-en-route-Japan.html

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike said:


> I hope that it wasn't on the Apus One container
> ship Ken, that one lost nearly 2000 containers in
> a storm near Hawaii a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Could be, it was en-route to Japan!!!! LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2020)

Getting closer!!! (I think) Sunday to Tuesday on the ocean???
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> I ordered a phone protector for my wife's new phone on Dec 6th. It is coming from China and will get here sometime in January!!! All this for $7.95 and free shipping!! LOL


It finally arrived!!! Well worth the wait....


----------

